# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضانيات رمدان احمد السيد

## waleed salih

*الهلال ينجح في ما فشل فيه القطن علي ملعبه

من المعروف ان الهليل لعب قبل القطن 
والصحيح ان تكون القطن فشل فيما نجح فيه الهلال 

وتتواصل ردود الافعال للفوز الغالي الذي حققه هلال السودان علي الرجاء المغربي، وتناولته كافة المواقع والوكالات، وبالامس ومن خلال التعليق علي لقاء القطن واينمبا اوفي المعلق الهلال حقه والفوز الذي حققه وعن نجمه الزيمبابوي سادومبا صاحب الهدف من نقطة الجزاء.
هدف من نقطة الجزاء 
ولا هدف من ركلة جزاء 

كانت النتيجة حقا مفاجأة بحكم ان اينمبا خسر نقطتين غاليتين علي ارضه بعد تعادل الهلال معه كما ان القطن تعادل خارج ارضه مع القطن بجانب ان اينمبا يلعب هذه المرة خارج ارضه والقطن علي 
اول مرة نسمع بي فريق اتعادل مع نفسو خارج ارضو 

وفي خط المقدمة رغم التكتل الدفاعي للرجاء فقد لاحت الفرص لهجوم الهلال حتي جاء هدف الحسم من ركلة جزاء نفذها سادومبا بعقل كبير وثبات يحسد عليه واعصاب لا تعرف التلفان.
ههههههههههههههههههه

وحي العرب وجد من الفرص والسيطرة في فترات كثيرة من المباراة كانت هجماته خجولة
الفاهم حاجة بالله يورينا 
*

----------


## سيزر

*دي يفهموها كييييييييييييف
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*وحي العرب وجد من الفرص والسيطرة في فترات كثيرة من المباراة كانت هجماته خجولة
الفاهم حاجة بالله يورينا 
دى بالذات انا ما فهمت فيها اى حاجة وحقت القطن برضو 
وقوون سارشوة ال من نقطة الجزاء 
ياخى انت بتسأل مالك انا من فاهم اى حاجة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوبرآءة
					

وحي العرب وجد من الفرص والسيطرة في فترات كثيرة من المباراة كانت هجماته خجولة
الفاهم حاجة بالله يورينا 
دى بالذات انا ما فهمت فيها اى حاجة وحقت القطن برضو 
وقوون سارشوة ال من نقطة الجزاء 
ياخى انت بتسأل مالك انا من فاهم اى حاجة



اعتقد انها اخطاء مطبعية يظهر ان هناك واو قد سقط سهوا 
وحي العرب وجد من الفرص والسيطرة وفي فترات كثيرة من المباراة كانت هجماته خجولة

ليس دفاعا عن هذا( المرض )بالطبع 
ولكن الحقيقة هي وجود كم كبير من السخفيين المريخاب
اسوأ من هذا المرضان بكثير والكارثة ان بعضهم يكتب في
الصحيفة الرسمية الناطقة بأسم النادي
علي الاقل رمضان يكتب في صحيفة يمتلكها
*

----------


## shdaad

*انتو نسيتوا الاسماعيلي القاهري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع رمدان لن تغمض عينيك من الضحك والغيظ
*

----------


## السناري

*دا من خريجي زريبة الفقد التربوي .
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

انتو نسيتوا الاسماعيلي القاهري



 

رحله نيلية في تركيا ...

برضو ما نسيناها

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## jafaros

*اللهم اني صائم 
*

----------


## Deimos

*والمشكلة الكبيرة إنه عامل فيها فاهم ...

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

والمشكلة الكبيرة إنه عامل فيها فاهم ...



 

مرضان ما فاهم لكن جمهور الجلافيط جاهل عشان كده مرضان فاهم  فهمت حاجه ولا اشرح ليك


جمهور بيكتب ليه مرضان ورشا اقصد الرشيد ما بحتاج لاي مجهود عشان تخاطبه

والحكمة بتقول خاطب الناس بلغتهم عشان يفهموك ومرضان بكتب لجماهير الجلافيط علي حسب لغتهم وفهمهم
*

----------


## محمد star

*عليك الله سجمان احمد السيد دن بق صحفى كيف
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

مرضان ما فاهم لكن جمهور الجلافيط جاهل عشان كده مرضان فاهم  فهمت حاجه ولا اشرح ليك


جمهور بيكتب ليه مرضان ورشا اقصد الرشيد ما بحتاج لاي مجهود عشان تخاطبه

والحكمة بتقول خاطب الناس بلغتهم عشان يفهموك ومرضان بكتب لجماهير الجلافيط علي حسب لغتهم وفهمهم



ومتفلسف كمان حاج فلسفه عامل فيه
                        	*

----------

